# BMXer looking for a 26"er



## geeboring (Jul 8, 2008)

I currently race BMX and I've reduced the amount of racing I've been doing but still enjoy riding and looking into getting a 26" to hit the trails. I'm in the process of selling my 20" race bike since I cannot force myself to ride it but I'll ride my cruiser all day long but I don't want to hit the trails with it.

Any suggestion on a complete bike would be nice. Plus I'm trying to keep the cost around $700.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Common bikes recommended here:
Giant STP 
Eastern Thunderbird 
Haro Thread series
Specialized P-series

Hopefully this will help get you started!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

if 700 is your budget then just go used, theres plenty of good DJ 26 bikes out there used:

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/333816/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/337812/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/336586/


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

do you actually want to ride distance on trails or do you want to ride it like a bmx for jumping/drops?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> do you actually want to ride distance on trails or do you want to ride it like a bmx for jumping/drops?


I am assuming that by trails he means a long pack of jumps


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i assumed he meant in a more XC type of fashion, in which case go to you LBSs and tell them what you're looking for and test ride everything in that price range, narrow the field to a few and then test ride everything again.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> I am assuming that by trails he means a long pack of jumps


no, i mean trails as mtbs know them, not bmx trails.

if you want to ride a few miles or more in the woods you might not want a DJ bike, then youd probally want something more like a P.all mountain.


----------



## geeboring (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm looking for bike that I can take to the bmx type trails and race it in a bmx race if I choose. I've been looking at the DX Xenia, GT Ruckus UF, Haro Thread 1


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

then go Black Market. its made by S&M, and feels like a big bmx, so it handles great, where as alot of dj bikes feel big and clumsy, like a mtn bike.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Blk Mkt would be dope...mine arrives today.

I noticed you said you race BMX. The Spank Puff handles more like a BMX race bike. It is a 16" so if you are on the trails you don't die. This bike has been run with gears and as a SS. It even has stops for a front Der. Don't mind the pink...










Why you should ride with tassels...






I should add it is a freaking riot on the pump and BMX tracks.


----------



## geeboring (Jul 8, 2008)

The black Mkt would be nice but it's more than what I want to spend right now


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Haro Thread 1 is definitely a good option. Also since you are a bmxer check out some 24 inchers like the Eastern stuff and Subrosa and WTP that might be a pretty good option also
Eastern Traildigger 24 or 26
Eastern Night Train (have to be used or last years model)
Eastern Thunderbird (have heard some good stuff about these and it's 699 at Jenson)
Subrosa Letum Cruiser (have heard nothing about these so I have no clue whether they are good or not)
WeThePeople Unified 24Inch Cruiser (haven't heard much about these and not sure if they are available in the states)

Hope this helps a little


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I love my DK Xenia. Only $650


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> ...Eastern Thunderbird (have heard some good stuff about these and it's 699 at Jenson)


Great bikes! The handlebar needs to go immediately though, a bit narrow. Even the guys at Eastern tossed the stock bar first day. For the record they are 699 at any dealer...and maybe even cheaper at smaller dealers.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Great bikes! The handlebar needs to go immediately though, a bit narrow. Even the guys at Eastern tossed the stock bar first day. For the record they are 699 at any dealer...and maybe even cheaper at smaller dealers.


How come you didn't recommend the P1 Lance?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> How come you didn't recommend the P1 Lance?


Those come free with a Girls Happy Meal! I just built a Stab Garbonzo for the on of the bike managers at Snow Shoe. We may be riding Trestle on Monday...see you there Joel. We need to ride the trail from Echo to Idaho Springs, soon.

Ok, ok end of thread hijack.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

TrancedGiant said:


> I love my DK Xenia. Only $650


didnt know dk was making 26'ers. that thing looks cool for only being $650


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i also recommend the DK Xenia--one of my best bike purchases ever. (even though i have a new bike now, i still ride it and still like it). if you get last years model you may even get it for as low as 550 on closeout. you can't beat that. 

i have ridden bmx tracks, jumps, and xc trails on it.

it's also a 22.2"top tube so it won't be as small/cramped as some of the other completes out there that are 21.5"tt, like the eastern thunderbird and maybe the p1 and p2 (not sure about those).

some of the mods i did were to change the oil in the fork to a heavier weight and adjust the internal rebound adjuster. also i grinded the rear dropout slots to pull the the wheel up further. it is at 15 7/8" cs (center of bb to center of axle) right now.


----------



## kONA RiiDEr 2k8 (Sep 7, 2008)

geeboring said:


> I'm looking for bike that I can take to the bmx type trails and race it in a bmx race if I choose. I've been looking at the DX Xenia, GT Ruckus UF, Haro Thread 1


The haro thread is a very lightweight bike and i love mine...


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 08 GT Ruckus UF ($650 or so) and I love it. I rode bmx for years and this bike just has the right geometry...in my opinion better than the Black Market Mob or Riot. You'll eventually have to upgrade the forks but the frame and geometry is awsome. It's long too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know about "better" geometry than the Mob, just different.

BB height - GT 11.9", Mob 12.25"
TT length - GT 23.5", Mob (ranges) 21.5 - 22.5"
CS - GT 15.8", Mob 15.6"
HT angle - GT 71, Mob 69

For Park and DJ I would want the Mob geometry, which I have  . But if racing ABA with a 26" I would agree that the longer tt on the GT would work better.

Then factor in the quality of the frame and.... well.... the Mob wins hands down..


----------



## sharpbrick (Jul 13, 2008)

that is the best idea ever pink puffs on a bmx/dj bike


----------

